# Griechenland Insel Kos - MTB-Center Hotel Neptune



## oberpfalzpower (10. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich fahre Anfang Juni zum Biken auf die Insel Kos. Das Hotel Neptune in Mastichari hat ein eigenes MTB-Center. Wer kennt dieses? Welche Räder werden dort angeboten? Oder ist es doch besser, sein eigenes Bike mitzunehmen?
Es gibt ja im Forum schon einige Beiträge über diverse Routen auf der Insel. War jemand schon dort und hat seine Ausflüge mit GPS gespeichert?
Für Eure Hilfe schon jetzt herzlichen Dank.

Viele Grüße aus Bayern
Frank


----------



## oberpfalzpower (13. März 2008)

War da echt noch keiner von Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upndown (13. März 2008)

oberpfalzpower schrieb:


> War da echt noch keiner von Euch?


Hast du mal versucht, das Bikezenter direkt anzuschreiben?
Wäre schon reiner Zufall, wenn hier einer von diesem Bikecenter berichten könnte. Vielleicht klappts ja noch


----------



## MichaelWeidner (12. April 2008)

Hi,
ich bin ebenfalls vom 26.Mai bis 9.Juni in Kos und auch auf der Suche nach evtl. gps tourdaten (wobei man sich in Kos ja eh nicht verfahren sollte). 
die bikestation in deinem Hotel ist unter email adresse http://www.prosport.gr/ zu erreichen. Sie haben Scott reflex 20 bikes im Angebot - kommt auf deine Ansprüche an. Allerdings kosten 7 Tage 85 !!!
Soweit ich weiß kostet eine Bike-Beförderung ca. 50 . (Auch machen die Bike-touren nicht unbedingt einen fordernten Eindruck)
bzgl. Touren bin ich auch noch nicht fündig geworden. bin allerdings an der Südseite im Robinson Club. Dort gibts auch eine ordentliche Bike-Station.
Gruß aus Lohr


----------



## Angi (27. April 2008)

Hi,

ich fliege im Juni zum ersten Mal zum Biken (& Wassersport) nach Kos, auch in den Robinson Club. Bezüglich GPS-Touren bin ich allerdings leider noch nicht fündig geworden.

@Michael:
Kennst du die Bike-Station am Robinson-Club bereits? Ich habe leider nur eine Homepage von denen auf dem Stand von 2004 gefunden (http://www.daidalosbiketeam.de/index.html). Sind das immer noch die gleichen Leute oder gibt es irgendwo eine neuere Internet-Seite?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Angi


----------



## outfaced (27. April 2008)

bez. Routen probiere mit google earth ... da sieht man fast jede Pfad auf dem Insel (ich plane so mindestens meine Routen auf Thassos und Kos ist eigentlich noch flacher und ohne Bäume) ... man kann Länge von den Routen berechnen und event. daten nach GPS exportieren


----------



## MichaelWeidner (28. April 2008)

routen: ich habe ebenfalls schon einige Routen vermessen - vom Robinson Club in den Westen ca. 50 - 60 km; in den Osten ca. 70 km Touren bis auf 600/700 Höhe. allerdings siehst du im Luftbild nicht die Qualität des Weges - ich sage nur: "fahrbar?!?!!" Leider gibts halt nicht zu viele Alternativen...
hat schon mal jemand versucht mit der Bike-Station kontakt aufzunehmen?


----------



## outfaced (28. April 2008)

die Wege, die Du siehts sind fahrbar ... könnte sein, daß Du einige Singletrails verpasst, aber das was man als Weg auf dem Luftbild sieht ist eigentlich sogar für PKW/LKW fahrbar. Sind dafür geschaffen - damit die Leute zu den Olivenfarmen und Steinmienen fahren können, mind. 3-4m breit und am meisten ohne Steine oder wenn überhaupt, nur einige kliene. Steigung könnte auch nicht groß sein.
So ist mindestens auf Thassos, deswegen bin ich nach meinem ersten Tripp da nun absolut zuverlässig beim Planen mit Google


----------



## HelmutK (29. April 2008)

outfaced schrieb:


> So ist mindestens auf Thassos, deswegen bin ich nach meinem ersten Tripp da nun absolut zuverlässig beim Planen mit Google



Du kannst auf Thassos aber auch Singletracks fahren, z. B. an diesem Wochenende beim Thassos Cup www.mtb-thassos.com


----------



## JanaDelay (2. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich will im Herbst 2009 nach Kos in den Robinsonclub zum Biken, wie waren so die Erfahrungen??-wie sieht das Bikerevier aus, ich will mein MTB mitnehmen, oder ist das dortige Angebot brauchbar?? fahre selbst ein Hardtail von Cube und nun auch ein Focus Vamp, mit RR ist es da ja nicht so toll, für Rückmeldungen wäre ich sehr dankbar--wie ist das Neptun Bike Center??


----------



## oberpfalzpower (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
wir waren im Norden im Neptune Beach. Tolle Anlage, super Strand....
Die Bike-Station vermietet Scott Hardtails... Die Räder waren top gewartet, aber eben nur Hardtails. Die Station führt eigene Touren durch - auch auf die Nachbarinseln.
Wir sind aber immer alleine gefahren. Der Westteil ist eher flach, aber im Osten ist es total bergig, zum biken absolut empfehlenswert. Wir waren auch auf der Nachbarinsel Kalymnos, war auch super.
Ich könnte Dir auch drei GPX-Dateien zumailen.... Bei Interesse kurze Info [email protected]
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angi (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war â wie angekÃ¼ndigt â im letzten Sommer im Robinson Club zum Biken. Wir hatten keine eigenen Bikes dabei, sondern haben das Angebot der dortigen Bikestation genutzt. Obwohl ich ansonsten seit 10 Jahren Fully fahre, waren die CUBE Hardtails (in allen GrÃ¶Ãen, Shimano Deore-Schaltung, Nobby Nic-Reifen, SPD-Pedale auf Wunsch) okay fÃ¼r die Inselwege. Eigentliche Singletrails sind dort eher selten, die Feldwege aber anspruchsvoll (sandig, unbefestigt, ausgewaschen und voller SchlaglÃ¶cher). An StraÃen gibt es nur die Ost-West-HauptstraÃe mit wenigen asphaltierten Abzweigungen zu den Orten an der KÃ¼ste bzw. der Inselmitte. Rennrad ist daher nicht empfehlenswert. Wegbeschreibungen sind schwierig, weil alle Feldwege gleich aussehen und kaum Wegweiser vorhanden sind. Mein GPS hatte ich leider nicht dabeiâ¦
Zuerst hatten wir eine gefÃ¼hrte Tour gebucht (empfehlenswert zur EinfÃ¼hrung, Kosten je nach LÃ¤nge 24 bis 34 Euro inkl. Bike), dann sind wir mit kopierten Karten und Tipps der Bikeguides allein gefahren (Bikemiete 16 Euro/Tour inkl. Ersatzschlauch, den wir aufgrund der dornigen Flora auch einmal benÃ¶tigt haben, und 1,5 l-Wasserflasche). Die gefÃ¼hrte Tour (40 km, zu zweit mit Guide) begann mit der Ã¼blichen âBergwertungâ (ca. 100 HÃ¶henmeter) vom Club hoch zur HauptstraÃe (links abbiegen), die wir bei einem MilitÃ¤rgelÃ¤nde wieder verlassen haben und dann zum Pfauental (Plakatal). Dort sind frei laufende Pfauen zu beobachten, sehr idyllisch. Dann ging es zur NordkÃ¼ste und an einer Raffinerie vorbei nach Mastichari. Danach ging es Ã¼ber den InselrÃ¼cken wieder zurÃ¼ck in einen Feldweg/Trail durch Olivenhaine nach Kardamaina und an der SÃ¼dkÃ¼ste zurÃ¼ck. Dort hat man die Wahl, ob  man den Trail zum Club hoch nimmt (nur andersherum empfehlenswert, da tiefer Sand) oder ein StÃ¼ck den Strand entlang schiebt und den clubeigenen SchrÃ¤gaufzug nimmt ;-).
Auch schÃ¶n ist eine Tour nach Pyli in der Inselmitte auf einer AnhÃ¶he: Trail rechts nach dem ClubgelÃ¤nde zur StrandstraÃe nach Kardamaina und von dort nach Pyli und auf anderem Weg zurÃ¼ck (ca. 40 km, 450 HÃ¶henmeter). Am besten hat uns die Tour um die Kefalos-Halbinsel im Westen gefallen (ca. 60 km, 650 HÃ¶henmeter). Empfehlenswert dort sind Abstecher Richtung Limnionas zu einer idyllischen MÃ¼hle, in der deutsche Auswanderer ein CafÃ© fÃ¼hren, oder an der WestkÃ¼ste zum Strand bei Agios Thelogos mit einer einsamen griechischen Taverne. Hier bekommt man es auch mit einem der zwei echten âBergeâ zu tun (Latra, man darf aber nicht ganz nach oben fahren, weil militÃ¤risches SperrgelÃ¤nde). Der Dikeos im SÃ¼dosten soll nicht zum Biken geeignet sein. In der NÃ¤he von MilitÃ¤ranlagen sollte man vorsichtig sein und auf keinen Fall fotografieren. Leider nicht geschafft haben wir, eine gefÃ¼hrte Tour auf die benachbarte Vulkaninsel Nissiros zu buchen â sie soll auch schÃ¶n sein.
Mir hat es auf Kos sehr gut gefallen. Die Temperaturen waren zwar zum Teil hoch, um die 35Â°C, aber meist ertrÃ¤glich durch den Wind vom Meer. Camelbak ist empfehlenswert! Die Landschaft ist interessant, zum Teil kahl, zum Teil aber auch sehr grÃ¼n und mit exotischer Vegetation, von Oliven- und Feigen- bis zu EukalyptusbÃ¤umen, Hibiskus und Kakteenâ¦
Viel SpaÃ beim Biken dort!
Angi


----------



## JanaDelay (3. Januar 2009)

Angi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war  wie angekündigt  im letzten Sommer im Robinson Club zum Biken. Wir hatten keine eigenen Bikes dabei, sondern haben das Angebot der dortigen Bikestation genutzt. Obwohl ich ansonsten seit 10 Jahren Fully fahre, waren die CUBE Hardtails ......Viel Spaß beim Biken dort!
> Angi



 oh,...das klingt ja doch recht gut, danke für die ausführlichen Hinweise von euch, ich hatte den clubeigenen Fahrradanbieter mal gecheckt und auch nur die Seite von vor Urzeiten gefunden, da hatten mir die Räder nicht so zugesagt, aber wenn du damit auch zufrieden warst, würde ich bestimmt auch auf den Mitnehmestress des eigenen Rades gerne verzichten, die Touren sind nach deinen Beschreibungen, so wie ich es auch aus Andalusien und Zypern her kenne, staubig und heiß, aber eindrucksvoll
also bis denne und zur Zeit noch ziemlich frostige Grüße aus dem Havelland-der nächste Sommer kommt--ich bin dabei


----------



## Dddakk (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo an Alle!
Ich war im September 2007 auf Kos. Nach 16 Monaten ohne Regen eher Halbwüste. 80% der Insel sind eher langweilig. Nur das bis 850 Meter hohe Gebirge ist ganz nett. MTB hatte ich geliehen, Hardtail, ganz O.K. Die Pfade sind eher Gebröckel, wegen dem Kalkfels. Schöner war die Tour nach Nysiros, 45 Minuten ab kardamena. Rad kostet nix. 18 Euro für Touris. billiger ab Kos/Stadt mit der Fähre. Dort gibt es nen aktiven, schlafenden Vulkan den man herrlich umrunden und durchkreuzen kann. Ne Nette Tagestour mit 45 Kilometer, 1150 hm. Mehr sind machbar. Die Eselspfade sind sehr anspruchsvoll, die Fahrwege harmlos.
Im Robinson-Club (ich Allergie) gibts ne schweizer Wanderführerin die Tipps gibt zu den Pfaden aud Nysiros.
Trotzdem: Kos kann man sich sparen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## gipsfuss911 (6. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin im Juni 2009 auf Kos im Club Robinson. Hat jemand GPS-Daten für MTB-Touren ab dem Club? Bin leider im Internet bislang nicht fündig geworden.

Danke - Grüße, Roman


----------



## Dddakk (6. März 2009)

Robinson Club? Da darfst du doch gar nicht raus!
GPS ist auf KOS wirklich übertrieben, man kann sich gar nicht verfahren.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## herbertt (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

war im Juli 2008 auf KOS allerdings im Magic Life Club sind dort sehr schöne MTB Touren mit dem Club-Guide gefahren. Die Insel ist nicht so schlecht wie hier von manchen geschrieben wird. 

Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (6. März 2009)

Hallo Herbert,
stimmt, es gibt schon ein paar schöne Strecken. Aber die sind sehr kurz und mit Kreta, Samos, Rhodos und Chalkidki nicht vergleichbar. kos hat schon was, wenn da nicht das Verhältnis "Einheimische/Touristen" so kraß wäre.
Mein Tipp: Kalymnos und Nysiros.


----------



## jessefromkos (18. April 2009)

Hallo an Alle, also ich betreibe seid nunmehr über 15 Jahren die Bike Station im Neptune Hotel. Im Gegensatz zu manch andren Anbietern, verfügen wir über langjährige Erfahrung auf der Insel. Uns kennt wirklich jeder. Vielleicht gibt es günstigere Anbieter als wir. Aber ob die auch Helme, Servicepacks, 24 h Service und Karten für den Preis anbieten, ist mir nicht bekannt.Weitere Infos erhaltet Ihr unter www.prosport.gr


----------



## Uli-Mike (15. Oktober 2009)

Wir waren bis gestern 8 Tage auf Kos und hatten von prosport.gr 2 MTB's für 6 Tage inklusive 3 geführte Touren. Die geführten Touren mit Steve als Guide waren klasse (das tolle Wetter jetzt Mitte Oktober hat natürlich auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen Luft 25-27°C / Wasser 24°C). Die Routenmöglichkeiten auf Kos + umliegenden Inseln sind sehr vielfältig und bieten von flachen Touren an der kargen Nordküste (oft mit Gegenwind) bis bergig um den 846m hohen Dikeos mit Pinienwälder und Olivenhainen für jeden etwas. 
Wer meint, dass man auf Kos kein GPS brauchen kann, fährt wahrscheinlich nur mit der Autokarte auf der Hauptstraße, denn ohne Ortskenntnis oder Guide landet man sonst unweigerlich vor einsamen Höfen oder Militäranlagen - ist uns zwar auch mit GPS passiert 
Wir können Kos für Tourenradler und Mountainbiker nur empfehlen. (Übrigens wir waren ca. 1km westlich vom Neptun Resort und prosport im Hotel Marmari Palace - Preis/Leistung gefiel uns dort besser.)
Uli + Mike


----------



## Holzbein (3. März 2010)

Ich bin letztes Jahr im Juli eine MtB Tour mit "jessefromkos" gefahren - und die war gut....

Das Rad hat meinen Ansprüchen voll genügt, die Tour war wirklich MtB mit teilweise nicht geringen technischen Ansprüchen über ca. 50 KM bei 38 Grad in voller Sonne. Super Aussichten haben die Tour abgerundet - echt was fürs Auge.

Ohne Wiederholungseffekt kann man das auf Kos 2-3x machen, einmal im Nordosten, einmal im Süden.

Letzten Sommer haben sie aber nicht jeden Tag MtB angeboten, sondern auch diverse "Asphalttouren", auch auf Nachbarinseln. Ich habe mir via email die Mobilnummer besorgt und den Termin dann vor Ort abgestimmt.

Ich wünschen einen schönen Urlaub....


----------



## GBurton (18. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Es gibt jetzt auch eine neue MTB Station auf Kos in Kardamena:
'Kos Mountainbike'- mit 'Specialized' MTBs
Sie sind unabhaengig von den Hotels.
Jetzt muss man nicht mehr in Neptun oder Robinson sein um gutes Material zu bekommen. 
Ich werde sie im naechsten Urlaub auf jedenfall ausprobieren.

George


----------



## The_Edge (27. August 2010)

Hat jemand schon mal sein eigenes Rad mit in den Robinson Club genommen? Wie ist das mit der Unterbringung?
  Gibt es auf der Insel auch die Möglichkeit ein wenig freeride-lastiger zu fahren? Mit anderen Worten, gibt es auch ein paar schöne Abfahrten?
  Vielen Dank für ein paar Infos.


----------



## MarcoEspunkt (8. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hat vielleicht jemand die genaue Adresse von dem Fahrradvereih in Kardamena? Ich habe ausgiebig gegooglet,aber konnte absolut nichts finden.

Laut einem Vorposter soll der Fahrradverleih "Kos Mountainbike" heißen!?


----------

